# that time of year again!!!



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Delicious!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like you wrecked that ear of corn. Did you blow snot all over it?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Corn aint good unless you got butter dripping off your chin!!~


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Corn aint good unless you got butter dripping off your chin!!~


I don't deny that at all. I love my corn soaked in butter and salt. However I tried this and fell in love with it. 
I don't know if it is the distinct flavor of the cojita cheese or what. But man is it tasty.

Have you guys tried it this way???

I was skeptic at first. Mayo on corn. But I'm hooked now.

.


----------

